# Cube of Prime Numbers 2015 (Guangzhou, China)



## proof (Mar 18, 2015)

Competitors can only solve 2x2, 3x3, 5x5 and 7x7 cubes in different ways, so the events in the competition would be:
- 2x2 Cube
- 3x3 Cube
- 5x5 Cube
- 7x7 Cube
- 3x3 One-handed
- 3x3 Blindfolded
- 3x3 Multi-blindfolded
- 3x3 With feet
- 3x3 Fewest Moves
- 5x5 Blindfolded

The competition will take place on 5/2-3 (The month and dayes are also prime numbers XD) in Guangzhou, Guangdong, China.
Guangzhou is the biggest city in South China, quite close to Hong Kong, and a city easy to travel and good for sightseeing/tasting Chinese food.
We have many enthusiastic cubers, warm cubing atmosphere here, please come to join us and have fun together! We are looking forward to your coming.
For more information and registration, please check on the competition website: 
http://cubingchina.com/competition/Cube-of-Prime-Numbers-2015?lang=en


----------

